# Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?



## Wincenty (28. Dezember 2017)

*Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Guten Abend liebe Leute,

ich hab jetzt endlich mal etwas zusammen gesparrt und möchte jetzt endlich einen PC Upgrade machen.
Wobei es sich eher um einen komplett neuen Rechner handelt da ich von meinen alten Komponenten nicht plane etwas zu nutzen.
Ich könnte zwar die SSDs nutzen, aber ich will die nicht formatieren wegen Datenverlust, und ein Datentransfer steht auch nicht wirklich zur Debatte, da ich vor einiger Zeit mir nen Virus eingehandelt habe (ich hasse mich selber für diesen Fehler, bitte also kein Salz verstreuen) und diesen möglichst nicht irgendwie ins neue System übertragen will (was aber bei einem LAN Netz wohl schwer fallen wird) da AVG Free, Avast Free sowie ein weiterer Gratis-Antivirus (weis nicht mehr welcher es war) keinen Virus nach mehrfachen Komplett-Scans gefunden hat.

Das neue System soll folgend aufgebaut sein:

i7-8700K (mit Noctua NT-H1 auf Thermaltake Pacific 2)
Gigabyte Z370 Auros Gaming 5
Gigabyte Auros GTX 1080Ti Waterforce WB Extreme
G.Skill 32 GB DDR4-3600 Quad-kit
2x Crucial MX500 1TB
Enermex Revolution 87+ 1000W (in 1-3 Jahren schätze ich werde ich ne gebrauchte 2 Graka in SLI reinsetzen werde, dennoch schätze ich ist die 1KW Overkill)

CPU und GPU sollen durch einen Thermaltake Pacific RL420 Radiator mit 3 Thermaltake Riing Plus 14 LED RGB Lüfter gekühlt werden

Was sind eure Einschätzungen? Ist Genug Kühlleistung vorhanden?

Ich frage mich da ich momentan mit meinem System

i5-4690K
2x GTX680

relativ gut Unter 45°C bei 20,5°C Zimmertemperatur (gemessen in der Nähe von einem Fenster, der PC steht aber unter einem Tisch, der Radiator (4x 120mm Lüfter) zieht Luft von einem anderem Fenster weg, wobei in der Nähe der Subwoofer vom 5.1 steht, sowie ein kleiner Kühlschrank mit 187kWh Verbrauch

Daher die Sorge wegen der Kühlleistung, da jetzt noch Zusätzlich ein PC hinkommt (der alte soll weiterhin genutzt werden um während Ladezeiten theHunter zu spielen oder sonstiges - hab mich schon oft genung darüber geärgert, dass ich mit dem Triplescreen Setup nicht nebenbei was anderes machen konnte wenn ich ein Spiel aus Perfomance Gründen in Fullscreen laufen lassen muss)

Das neue System würde in einem Thermaltake View 71 TG RGB untergebracht wobei mein Ziel ist, diesmal die komplette WaKü im Tower zu haben (mein Radiator ist ausserhalb des Towers was den Transport zu LAN schwer macht)

Also ich bräuchte Tipps/Erfahrungen oder Kaufratschläge (Alternate.lu in Favorisierung, Alternate.de geht auch, wenn ich für die WaKü noch was bräuchte, dann ist CaseKing auch noch für mich Ok - andere Seiten werde ich IGNORIEREN) zur Kühlung oder eventuell zum Setup.

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Du gehörst in den Bereich der Erweiterbaren Wasserkühlungen 
Ich möchte keinen Roman schreiben paar Keyfacts:
Ein 420er wird das System kühlen können, jedoch ist halt immer die Frage wie leise  Extern eine Option?(dazu gibts Schnellkupplungen )

Warum? Eine 1080ti mit mods kann heizen und das nicht gerade wenig, beim 8700k ist die Frage ob Intel noch immer die Zahnpaster unter dem IHS verwendet.Wenn ja dann wird man Köpfen müssen, weil sonst keine Wärmeübertragung statt finden kann.

Schau dir mal die Hersteller Aquacomputer bzw Watercool an 
Beim Schlauch rate ich zu Tygon Norprene oder ZMT von EK (Weichmacherfrei)

Edit:
Du willst Produkte, 
Cpu: Heatkiller
Pumpe ein d5 (ohne pwm) oder eine Eheim XT von Aquacomputer
Bei den Agbs gibt gute aufsätze von Watercool für die D5


----------



## Muxxer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wär jetzt meine Stressfrei Wakü und da kommt dann noch ne Mora mit zwei Schnellkuplungen aber natürlich nicht ganz billig.
Anstatt Mora könnte man in deinem Gehäuse einen 420er und einen 360er Radi verbauen 
Was magst aus geben ?


----------



## Wincenty (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Das Komplette System sollte max. 5000€ sein wobei mir lieber wäre wenn es nicht grad so viel wäre, mit der Hardware die ausgewählte habe/hatte sinds knapps ü4000€

Bezüglich Lautstärke ist eher Nebensache, da ich bei meinen Aktuellen System es sowieso nicht wahrnehme. Hin und wieder mal höre ich den Kühlschrank (30dB laut Hersteller) 

Ich würde es vorziehen die komplette Wakü im Tower zu haben, solang das System gekühlt bleibt und nicht Ü50°C geht, ich weiß dass das schwer machbar ist und das es im Tower etwas eng wird (ich würd gerne 2 AGBs haben wo zwischen den zweien ein Hahn ist, damit ich in einem Wasser füllen kann, und die Luft durch eine Öffnung im anderen beim befüllen entweichen kann. Bei der jetzigen Anlage hatte ich aufgrund von WLP Problemen die Anlage mehrmals Be- und Entfüllen müssen und das Entlüften wahr sehr mühselig und hat meist auch nicht perfekt geklappt gehabt :/

Brauch ich eine Lüftersteuerung? Mir ist es egal wenn die Lüfter die ganze Zeit Volllast laufen (ist sowieso der Fall momentan) und die Pumpe, kann meinetwegen auch durchgehend bei einer Geschwindigkeit rumsurren, ich weiß nicht wie die Pumpen ausgelegt sind vom Hersteller 
Temp Sensoren - muss die sein? Ich lese die Temperaturen momentan von der CPU aus sowie bei den Grakas, bei der CPU sind manchmal starke schwankungen und schnelle Wechsel feststellbar, aber bei den GPU Temps der GTX680er waren die immer stabil konstant, bzw langsam reagierend, weshalb ich denke, dass die eine gute Idee der Wassertemperatur geben.

Ich bin ein kleiner Muffel, und sehe auch eigentlich keinen Sinn darin irgendwelche Temp Anzeigen zu haben in den 5,25" da ich sowieso den Tower nur beim Ein- und Ausschalten mal zu sehen bekomme und sonst nur so einsam unterm Tisch versteckt steht, nur halt auf LANs ist es halt schön die WaKü mit Ghetto-BlingBling Lüfter zur schau zu stellen.

Anderes Problem ist: ich würd gerne mir noch ne HTC Vive + Fanatec Setup besorgen um Assetto Corsa zu rocken nach der Arbeit, aber momentan macht mir mein Sorgenkind Auto Probleme und würde dem gerne ordentliche Bremsen verpassen sowie einen Sperrdiff, was alles auch in die Tasche geht, und in letzter Zeit das Hobby Gaming sehr gelitten hat (vlt. liegts auch an der Mageren Perfmance vom alten System).
Ich würd zwar gern endlich mal TW3 mal in 1440p mit mehr als 30fps genießen, aber die Spiele die ich momentan Spiele (R6S, Overrated, Assetto Corsa mit Gamepad) sind irgendwie spielbar. Naja mein Problem


----------



## claster17 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Wenn du die Lüfter sowieso nicht regelst, brauchst du nicht unbedingt Sensoren für die Wassertemperatur, da man die hauptsächlich dafür einsetzt.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Also wenn es dir nur um den größt möglichen Nutzen geht und du eine P/L  Wakue willst musst du extern gehen. Einen Wassertemperatzur sensor würde ich aber doch verbauen, das es zeigt ob die Wakue korrekt arbeitet.
Mit Schnellkupplungen ist das auch bei Lans kein Ding!
Was man aus den Post so herausliest, sind andere Dinge vielleicht doch wichtiger als eine Wakue?


----------



## Wincenty (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil

Erst jetzt merke ich, dass das Case meiner Wahl mehrere Radiatoren aufnehmen kann (also könnte ich einen 420 und einen 140 nehmen oder 2x 420) aber dafür keine 5,25" Schächte hat tja dann muss wohl ein USB Laufwerk her Leider hab ich nen Narren an dem Glasdesign gefressen

Jetzt eine Frage - ich habe bereits einen Heatkiller (fragt mich nicht warum ich nicht drauf gekommen bin solch einen in Anbetracht zu nehmen) sowie eine aquacomputer EHEIM Pumpe mit USB Funktion (hab die gebraucht gekauft) und ich wenn es ginge lieber die Temps und Pumpe via Programm am PC sehen und steuern möchte (wenn) also was bräuchte ich genau dafür? Ich hab noch eine aquastream platine ungenutzt (ich hatte nicht die geduld gehabt und auch nicht alle komponenten um die richtig zu nutzen)

Momentan tendiere ich zu der Pumpe/AGB die ich gewählt hatte aber als 300ml Variante (400ml ist glaube ich unnötig außer wenn ich jetzt 2x 420er hätte) einfach fix 3000rpm eingetsellt und wenn ich festellen sollte dass die Temps Ü40°C sind einfach auf 4000rpm hoch gesetzt mit der Fernbedienung

Jetzt also wieder die Kühlleistungsfrage:

Wenn ich es folgend mache, wäre ich Temp. mäßig gut dran? (nur eine Einschätzung)
Pumpe ► 420 ► CPU ► 140 ► GPU ► AGB
oder meint ihr die 8700K heißt ordentlich mehr ein und 280er oder gar 420er wären noch nötig damit die Graka ordentlich gekühlt bleibt? oder soll ich CPU und GPU in Reihenfolge ändern und wäre mit 420+140 gut bedient?

Wie soll ich es auch anstellen, damit ich mit nur einem AGB auskomme, sowie ganz leicht entleeren kann das System bei Bedarf? Ein Y Stück wo ein Kugelhahn gefolgt von einem Stopfen abgegiebelt ist vor der Rückführung in den AGB?

Ich stelle diese Fragen, da ich einmal Probleme hatte mit der MX-2 (vermutlich schlechte Charge, k.a. was mit der war das ich immer wieder Probleme hatte mit den Temps) und die WaKü 5x in einem Monat gefüllt und entleert hatte

Bezüglich der Schläuche - da hab ich kaum Ahnung welche zu nehmen, ich hätte schon gerne wenn das nicht grad so ne labrige Geschichte wird wie es in meinem Aktuellen System ist Hard-Tubes, da weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich da ran traue und wie stehts um den Preis?  Hardtubes teuer und schwer in der Handhabung?

Wie steht eigentlich mit dem Köpfen der Headers? Ich weiß Garantieverlust, aber ist das machbar ohne große Schrottung der CPU für einen Ersti? Oder sind Irgendwelche Komponenten neben der DIE die Rausstehen und eventuel von der Klinge beschädigt werden könnten?
Wenn ein AMD Ryzen die bessere Wahl ist, ist die für Gaming (VR ist ja in Aussicht) genügend? (hab mich seit dem Kauf meiner GTX680 eigentlich kaum mehr für Hardware interessiert und regelmäßig verfolgt) [Dumme Frage aber ich meine es im Sinne: Hab ich dann für die Nächsten 3-5 Jahren genügend Power um eventuel neuere Titel auch mit relativ hohen Einstellungen zu spielen?)


----------



## Stox (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Wenn ich es folgend mache, wäre ich Temp. mäßig gut dran? (nur eine Einschätzung)
> Pumpe ► 420 ► CPU ► 140 ► GPU ► AGB
> oder meint ihr die 8700K heißt ordentlich mehr ein und 280er oder gar 420er wären noch nötig damit die Graka ordentlich gekühlt bleibt? oder soll ich CPU und GPU in Reihenfolge ändern und wäre mit 420+140 gut bedient?



Die Reihenfolge ist für die Temps unerheblich. Wichtig ist nur das der AGB oberhalb der Pumpe liegt und diese so das Wasser direkt aus dem AGB bekommt.



> Wie steht eigentlich mit dem Köpfen der Headers? Ich weiß Garantieverlust, aber ist das machbar ohne große Schrottung der CPU für einen Ersti? Oder sind Irgendwelche Komponenten neben der DIE die Rausstehen und eventuel von der Klinge beschädigt werden könnten?



Wenn man es nicht per Hand machen will gibt es dafür auch Tools die man kaufen kann. Diese kosten natürlich entsprechend und ob sich das für eine CPU lohnt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Der 140er Radi bringt dir genau null. Viel zu klein.
Ebenso der 420. Du fährst hier am unteren minimum. Kauf dir nen Mora, der ist besser.
Externe Radiatoren sind immer besser.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Der 140er Radi bringt dir genau null. Viel zu klein.


Null stimmst so nicht ~ 0,5 grad weniger Delta Wasser/Luft, aber es kommt halt immer auf die Dicke und Lammelnanzahl dichte der Fins an. Die kosten sind viel zu hoch für den Gegenwert!



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ebenso der 420. Du fährst hier am unteren minimum. Kauf dir nen Mora, der ist besser.
> Externe Radiatoren sind immer besser.


Der 420 bringt sicher etwas nur gegen einem Mora sieht der kein Land, weil der hat mehr Fläche und ist Extern !

Warum der TE sich gegen eine Externelösung sträubt, ist mir nicht ersichtlich, weil mit guten Schnellkupplungen ist das kein Problem. Den Radiator steckt man in unter 60 sekunden ab und an.


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Ich meine auch an sich bringt der 420er nichts. Der Operiert am Limit


----------



## Wolfgang75 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> .Wenn ja dann wird man Köpfen müssen, weil sonst keine Wärmeübertragung statt finden kann.



Jetzt mal ehrlich,mit über 2300 Beiträgen schreibst du noch diesen Blödsinn?Dreht die AMD Fraktion jetzt völlig am Rad?

@TE
Bei mir läuft der 8700K@5GHz und GTX 1080ti@2000MHz/PT120% mit einem 360er und 280er Radiator,weniger Radiatorfläche würde ich sicher nicht nehmen.
Würde an deiner Stelle den Mora mit Schnellkupplungen nehmen,zum transportieren ist sicher auch angenehmer.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich,mit über 2300 Beiträgen schreibst du noch diesen Blödsinn?Dreht die AMD Fraktion jetzt völlig am Rad?



Du Pickst dir aus einem Satz nur den teil heraus, der dein Argument untermauert - WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL



razzor1984 schrieb:


> beim 8700k ist die Frage ob Intel noch immer  die Zahnpaster unter dem IHS verwendet.Wenn ja dann wird man Köpfen  müssen, weil sonst keine Wärmeübertragung statt finden kann.



Das INTEL minderwärtige Wärmeleitpaste verwendet hat ist Faktum!


----------



## Wolfgang75 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Das Intel bei allen neuen CPU´s Wärmeleitpaste nutzt dürfte klar sein,das man deswegen die CPU sofort köpfen muss ist schlichtweg falsch.
Wer die CPU´s innerhalb der von Intel vorgesehenen Spezifikation betreibt wird keine Probleme haben...


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Das Intel bei allen neuen CPU´s Wärmeleitpaste nutzt dürfte klar sein,das man deswegen die CPU sofort köpfen muss ist schlichtweg falsch.
> Wer die CPU´s innerhalb der von Intel vorgesehenen Spezifikation betreibt wird keine Probleme haben...



Das heißt kein Oc! Wozu dann eine K CPU?
Wenn man sich eine Wakue einbaut, dann hat man i.d.r Hoffnung auf bessere Temperaturen. Wenn man kein OC betreibt, würde auch der Boxedkühler reichen!

Im Bereich des OCs sieht man wie schlecht die Wärmeleitpaste ist (7700k). Nutzer haben nach dem Köpfen und Austausch durch LM ~ 20 grad weniger!


----------



## Wincenty (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

also 2 420er in Reihe sollten machbar sein?
Dann wird ich es so probieren, sollten die Temps problematisch sein, werde ich mir ne Mora im Frühjahr nachrüsten und die 420er im alten System integrieren und mit Schnellkupplungen nachversehen.

Köpfen werd ich mir mal erstmal nicht antuen, vielleicht in 1-2 Jahren

Wie sieht es jetzt bezüglich meiner Frage mit der Pumpe und Sensoren für mittels Programm am PC?


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt bezüglich meiner Frage mit der Pumpe und Sensoren für mittels Programm am PC?



Welche Aquastream ist es ? Die mit dem gelben Rückteil oder Rotem?
Beim Gelben kann man, wenn ich mich nicht irre, den Lüfterausgang nur mit max 5Watt belasten. Die neue Rote schafft 12 watt dauerlast am Lüfterausgang.Beide Modelle verfügen über Eingänge für einen externen Temperatursensor und einen für den Durchfluss. Gesteuert wird alles über die Auqasuite.

Edit: Welche version von der Aquastream ist es, bei der Gelben gab es ja drei wo man Funktionen später freischalten musste. Die Xt konnte alles


----------



## Wolfgang75 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Das heißt kein Oc! Wozu dann eine K CPU?
> Wenn man sich eine Wakue einbaut, dann hat man i.d.r Hoffnung auf bessere Temperaturen. Wenn man kein OC betreibt, würde auch der Boxedkühler reichen!
> 
> Im Bereich des OCs sieht man wie schlecht die Wärmeleitpaste ist (7700k). Nutzer haben nach dem Köpfen und Austausch durch LM ~ 20 grad weniger!



Wer sagt hier was von OC?Wo sagt Intel das jeder 8700K übertaktet werden kann/soll?
Wer hoch übertakten will(wie ich) weiß das die CPU geköpft werden sollte,hab das LM selbst aufgetragen...
Dein Statment war das der 8700K geköpft werden MUSS,das ist falsch!Mit einem Ryzen in der Signatur fällt die Entschuldigung wohl schwer...
Meine Wakü ist in erster Linie für die GTX 1080ti,die 300W kann man damit deutlich besser kühlen.Da fallen die 120-160W der CPU(mit OC) fast nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Wincenty (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

kann jetzt nicht genau sagen, da ich bei Freunden DnD-Treffen habe momentan, hab nur "Aquaero 5 LT" gefunden als Beschreibung, sobald ich zu Haus bin schaue ich mal wenn ich es wiedergefunden habe.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wer sagt hier was von OC?Wo sagt Intel das jeder 8700K übertaktet werden kann/soll?
> Wer hoch übertakten will(wie ich) weiß das die CPU geköpft werden sollte,hab das LM selbst aufgetragen...



Wozu kauft man sich einen K chip wenn man nicht übertaktet ? Dann hat man interesse an einer Wakue? Alles nur wegen der Optik? (Bezogen auf den Eingangspost des TEs)
K chips habe eben die Option, wenn man diese nicht nützt kann man sich gleich einen non K variante kaufen und spart Geld!



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Dein Statment war das der 8700K geköpft werden MUSS,das ist falsch!


Siehe Post 2 da steht explizit drinnen „falls“ Intel die Zahnpaster noch nutzt, sollte man Köpfen. 
Bei einem K Chip geh ich von OC aus !



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Mit einem Ryzen in der Signatur fällt die Entschuldigung wohl schwer...


Wenn du unbedingt in den Trollmode umschalten willst, ich ebne dir das Feld 



Wincenty schrieb:


> kann jetzt nicht genau sagen, da ich bei  Freunden DnD-Treffen habe momentan, hab nur "Aquaero 5 LT" gefunden als  Beschreibung, sobald ich zu Haus bin schaue ich mal wenn ich es  wiedergefunden habe.



Dann ist es egal welche Aquastream du hast ein Aquero 5Lt steuert dir eh alles


----------



## Wincenty (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Bezüglich der Temp Sensoren:
Ist einer Genügend oder ist es besser mehrere zu haben? z.b. einer nach den Radiatoren sowie einen nach der den Wärmequellen? (also bei einem zusätzlichen hinter GPU, bei 2 zusätzlichen einen nach CPU und einen nach GPU)
Ich frage, da ich gern wüsste, ob jetzt mit mehreren Temp Signalen die Steuereung anders fährt
Wie steht es um einen Durchflusssensor?  Sinnvoll in Kombination mit einer Aquastream? 
Oder soll ich nicht einfach nur zur Überwachung die Temps haben und kann beim Enermax NeoChanger bleiben? Derzeitig macht die Wakü etwa 40dBA lärm am Platz wo ich sitze am PC - das Geräusch stört mich nicht - man kann es als Lärmbelästigung sehen, bezogen darauf wo ich wohne, aber meine Ohren gehen sowieso am Arbeitsplatz flöten
Problem ist bei einer Aquastream wäre wo ich die AGB unterbringen soll, und ich das Case leider nicht zur Hand habe, für zu schauen wo ich ne AGB platzieren könnte - und blöderweise gibt es keine kompetenten PC und PC-Teile shops in der Gegend, und wenn ich was Nachbestellen muss, dauert es meist eine Woche bis ich es habe.

die 8700K hat wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe höhere Taktraten als die 8700, und OC der CPU mach ich bei Bedarf, wobei ich ziemlich schnell, wenn die die Temps auch unter Vollast gut sind, dann mindestens den Turbo-Takt dauerhaft ansetze.

EDIT:

ne kleine Frage am Rande - wie ist es eigentlich mit dem RAM mittlerweile? Profitieren Spiele von mehr RAM oder sind 32 Overkill wenn ich nicht grad 7 Spieletask permanent laufen hab?
denn momentan nutze ich selten mehr als 10GB außer wenn Opera wieder einmal versagt und denn RAM nicht mehr frei gibt


----------



## Stox (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



> Ist einer Genügend oder ist es besser mehrere zu haben? z.b. einer nach den Radiatoren sowie einen nach der den Wärmequellen? (also bei einem zusätzlichen hinter GPU, bei 2 zusätzlichen einen nach CPU und einen nach GPU)
> Ich frage, da ich gern wüsste, ob jetzt mit mehreren Temp Signalen die Steuereung anders fährt



Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, die Temp ist im kompletten Kreislauf gleich. Das was man dort als Differenz angezeigt bekommt ist Messungenauigkeit 



> Wie steht es um einen Durchflusssensor? Sinnvoll in Kombination mit einer Aquastream?



Eigentlich überflüssig.  

Gruß


----------



## claster17 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Ich hab einen Sensor nach GPU/CPU und einen davor. Lüfter werden nach der höchsten Wassertemperatur und die Pumpe (PWM) nach Wassertempdelta geregelt.



Wincenty schrieb:


> ne kleine Frage am Rande - wie ist es eigentlich mit dem RAM mittlerweile? Profitieren Spiele von mehr RAM oder sind 32 Overkill wenn ich nicht grad 7 Spieletask permanent laufen hab?



Ich denke, dass 16GB noch einige Zeit für Spiele reichen (bin meistens unter 12GB). Sobald ich auf einen neuen Unterbau wechsle, werde ich aber direkt auf 32 gehen.



Stox schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, die Temp ist im kompletten Kreislauf gleich. Das was man dort als Differenz angezeigt bekommt ist Messungenauigkeit



Wenn meine D5 mit 1300rpm (Idle) läuft, kann der Unterschied durchaus auf 7-8K steigen. Hab den Sollwert aber auf 5K gestellt.


----------



## Storch12 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*

Villeicht helfen euch meine Erfahrungen weiter:

Ich besitze den 8700K zusammen mit einer NZXT Kraken v62 (280mm Radiator)

Beim Turbo Takt(4300MHz) setzt der Prozessor ca 100W in wärme um. So läuft er auf 63-72 C° und die Wassertemperatur beträgt ca 40C
Wenn man jetzt übertaktet fällt mir auf, dass er bei einer Verlustleistung von ca 120W  schwer unter 85  C° zu halten ist und das bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca 41 C°
        Alles über 130-140 W gehen auf ca 90 C °       bei einer Wassertemperatur von 43-45c°

*Interessant ist auch zu beobachten dass die Temps. (von Prime in idle )  sofort auf etwa die der Wassertemperatur fallen.

Wir sehen also: Wenn man nicht übertaktet sind die Temperaturen Akzeptabel.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühlleistung für 1080Ti und i7-8700k gegeben?*



Storch12 schrieb:


> Beim Turbo Takt(4300MHz) setzt der Prozessor ca 100W in wärme um. So läuft er auf 63-72 C° und die Wassertemperatur beträgt ca 40C



Darüber soll man sich "freuen"  auch wenns ne AIO ist, das sind normal Werte unter Luft!



Storch12 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt übertaktet fällt mir auf, dass er bei einer Verlustleistung von ca 120W  schwer unter 85  C° zu halten ist und das bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca 41 C°
> Alles über 130-140 W gehen auf ca 90 C °       bei einer Wassertemperatur von 43-45c°



Kein wunder bei der Zahnpaster unter dem IHS - würde Intel verlöten, dann wären die Temps normal !



Storch12 schrieb:


> Wir sehen also: Wenn man nicht übertaktet sind die Temperaturen Akzeptabel.



Akzeptabel nach deinen Erfahrungen 
Schau dir mal Threadripper an, wenn man da am Vcore dreht, gehen locker + 300 watt Abwärme ab. Dank der Verlötung, gibts es hier kein Temperaturlimit(~ 60 grad laut test bei tomshardware - Tjunc ist bei 105 ), eher ein Limit der Architektur, da bei ~ 4ghz schluss ist !

Mein Schlussstatment, ich bin kein Amd Jünger oder Intel Fanboy, ich bin neutral und wenn man sieht was Intel mit seinen Chips aufführt, dann kann man das m.m auch einfach ansprechen. Diese werden künstlich in eine Temperaturwall geschoben.
Wenn man diese eben nicht köpft, kann man kein vernünftiges OC machen !


----------

